# Can't Get any Service from LOOK USA



## VABiker (Oct 22, 2006)

Ever since Look dropped Veltec Sports as their frame distributor, my local bike shop is having a very tough time getting any service from Look USA.

What is the deal, why are they so messed up now?

I have been waiting for over 2 months to get a 555 frame replacement and they keep telling my LBS, it will be shipped.....

Anybody having the same problem?


----------



## MattCubeiro (Oct 21, 2006)

They did mine as an end user warranty, I didnt go through the shop I worked at. Chances are its your shop, not them, thats taking the time. I was very pleased at how fast they got my replacement (Less than 2 weeks ago)


----------



## Just Sam (Feb 24, 2004)

I sent Look USA an e-mail asking for a replacement part for my 585 (the little plug that goes in the headset cap). Chas promptly responded and I had it in my hands within a week, free of charge. My bet is on your LBS as well.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for the vote of confidence Matt & Sam. We're trying!!

VAbiker, I'm not sure what store you're dealing with, but hopefully they've let you know that the 555 isn't available any longer as a frameset. It's now our opening price-point complete bike that starts at $2500.

Please feel free to call us directly to discuss what is going on & we'll see what we can do to get you back on the road.

Look USA 
(866) 430-5665


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Look Cycle*

I realize it may not be the same point/issue, however I sent an e-mail to Look's contact information listed on www.lookcycle.com and received a prompt and detailed reply. 

It appears that Look is working on getting everything transferred as a result of their re-orginization/redistribution program. The new website is looking good and getting better. They are probably another 30 days from getting the rest of their links up and going for 2007.

My advice would be to contact Look directly so that you can get help straight from the source rather than having your LBS give you third hand information...how much incentive does your LBS have?


----------



## jm3 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Got their back too...*



VABiker said:


> Ever since Look dropped Veltec Sports as their frame distributor, my local bike shop is having a very tough time getting any service from Look USA.
> 
> What is the deal, why are they so messed up now?
> 
> ...


I'm very impressed with Look USA and their responsiveness. As a shop owner, I see both good and bad from manufacturers, and I have to say Look is right there with the best of them. Very quick to respond, they back their product (even at times when they know it's not their product that's defective), and they're right on time with expected delivery dates, as well. They've got a product in high demand right now, and they're handling it very well. Good job!


----------



## VABiker (Oct 22, 2006)

Tino and Everyone else, thank you for your response.

My frame and fork has been sent back to Look over a month ago and I have no reason to believe it is my LBS. I have been dealing with this shop for years and I do a lot of rides with shop owner and his people. There is no incentive for this small LBS to lose one of his best customers.

From what I know so far it appears the local Look rep. is the problem.

Tino, if the 555 is a complete bike for 2007, what would I get for my 555 replacement? You guys have my cracked frame and fork.

Thanks.


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

VA, let me check into this tomorrow at the office. Shoot me an email at [email protected] & give me your name, the store name & the size/color of your returned frame. Then I'll be able to find out what's going on & get you set up. 

The only thing that I can think of right no (without being at the office) is that you may be on a larger size frame (57 or 59) & our inventory on those has been spotty to date.

Please send me that email & I'll check into it.

T


----------



## Tino Chiappelli (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks again to everyone for your vote of confidence.

VA, I looked in to your situation today as I said that I would. Your replacement frame was shipped out today. 

I am very sorry for the delay, it was absolutely our fault here. We recieved your frame without a fork & were waiting to recieve the fork before we moved forward on your claim.

This is not how it should have happened & it won't be the case in the future. Again, I'm sorry that you were delayed, but I hope knowing that your replacement frame is on the way will ease the sting a bit.

In the future, please feel free to contact us directly on any issues that you may have. 

T


----------



## VABiker (Oct 22, 2006)

*Thanks LOOK*

Hi Tino,
One of your representatives called me yesterday from CA. He was very pleseant and helpful. He just took down some information and told me the frame/fork will be shipped out yesterday (Monday).

This is great service. Now I know what to do next time.

Thank you very much. You have my vote of confidence.

VA.


----------

